# Derelict cottage, tins, cars and alot of junk! ledbury nov 2011



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 27, 2011)

*Derelict cottage, tins, cars and alot of junk! ledbury nov 2011

Found this little place so thought best have a little mouch about, i couldnt beleive the stuff that people just leave behind, especially old cars. The inside of the place is just full of bits and bobs and i couldnt find anything any earlier than late fifties in there (paperwork wise) i had a little search online and couldnt find much else about the place...whilst looking about the where quite a few bats hybernating in the place so maybe thats the reason why its just left to let nature take control now..who knows..anyway it was a great little find with plenty to look at. Also next door to it hidden in a field was a small church again falling to the ground.​*


----------



## highcannons (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting, I really liked that. Loved the old Aga..


----------



## nelly (Dec 28, 2011)

Some quality bits there mate. Very nice


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 28, 2011)

nelly said:


> Some quality bits there mate. Very nice



Thankyou very much..i love the place..find something new everytime..


----------



## alex76 (Dec 28, 2011)

nice find mate well done


----------



## borntobemild (Dec 28, 2011)

Love the old piano - looks like it's still in reasonable nick.


----------



## st33ly (Dec 28, 2011)

Old tins are the best 

Cheers.


----------



## maximus (Dec 28, 2011)

Love it!! thanks for sharing.

But please dont tell peeps exactly where this is or the old cars will be nicked!!!!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 28, 2011)

maximus said:


> Love it!! thanks for sharing.
> 
> But please dont tell peeps exactly where this is or the old cars will be nicked!!!!



shhhhh....


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 28, 2011)

I hope that address was blanked out when you posted it on 28days!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 28, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> I hope that address was blanked out when you posted it on 28days!



yep...and its still all there too...


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 28, 2011)

Thats what we like to hear!

BTW I have spent a good part of today googling and google mapping the local area and can't find it, usually it doesn't take long but without taking a drive down every single lane it aint going to happen lol.

Fair play though it looks good. Be careful of those bats though, if the locals know they are in there, if you disturb them, the law can be pretty shitty against you.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 28, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> Thats what we like to hear!
> 
> BTW I have spent a good part of today googling and google mapping the local area and can't find it, usually it doesn't take long but without taking a drive down every single lane it aint going to happen lol.
> 
> Fair play though it looks good. Be careful of those bats though, if the locals know they are in there, if you disturb them, the law can be pretty shitty against you.



i doubt youl find it to be honest...Ledbury and surrounding villages is quite an area.. Yeah i know the bat bit


----------



## Gramma6 (Dec 29, 2011)

That's a really good explore, it looks virtually untouched and as it seems to have been derelict for many years that's no mean feat! Was that bank statement dated? Did the person really have over £543,000 or am I reading it wrong? If so they must have been pretty stingy not to have paid their rates on time!


----------



## Captain-Slow (Dec 29, 2011)

Ninja Kitten said:


> i doubt youl find it to be honest...Ledbury and surrounding villages is quite an area.. Yeah i know the bat bit



Thats good, be a shame to see the DAF hauled out.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 29, 2011)

Gramma6 said:


> That's a really good explore, it looks virtually untouched and as it seems to have been derelict for many years that's no mean feat! Was that bank statement dated? Did the person really have over £543,000 or am I reading it wrong? If so they must have been pretty stingy not to have paid their rates on time!



it is a cover of a book about finances and accounts


----------



## lewys93 (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow, that's a fantastic find, a real time capsule... I've yet to find a little place like that with so much history


----------



## smiler (Dec 29, 2011)

lewys93 said:


> Wow, that's a fantastic find, a real time capsule... I've yet to find a little place like that with so much history



Finding One is Luck, keeping it safe takes Discretion.

Great discovery, I enjoyed it, keep the location for those you can trust, ME for instance


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 29, 2011)

smiler said:


> Finding One is Luck, keeping it safe takes Discretion.
> 
> Great discovery, I enjoyed it, keep the location for those you can trust, ME for instance



sometimes the only person you can trust is yourself..i want it to stay like that for as long as it can..but oneday im sure it will be discovered like every where else is..but for now it belongs to nature and the bats..


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 29, 2011)

Good find Kitten & very nice 

We got some places to splore soon 

SK


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 29, 2011)

skeleton key said:


> Good find Kitten & very nice
> 
> We got some places to splore soon
> 
> SK



And you i will take there ....


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 29, 2011)

Ninja Kitten said:


> And you Mr Key i will take there ....




 Good Kitten lol.

SK


----------



## Munchh (Dec 29, 2011)

Delicately handled report, which is the best you can do with this sort of find. Thanks for sharing.


----------

